# Bitcoin Scam - Skrill bucht Geld auf Account des Scammers zurück



## Marco_93 (29 Oktober 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich wurde Opfer eines Bitcoin (BTC) Betrugs. Ich war Besitzer von Bitcoins im Wert von ca 9.000 Euro. Diese wollte ich gegen Geld auf Skrill, einem elektronischen Zahlungsdienstleister, eintauschen. Nachdem ich über ein Internetforum Kontakt zu einer Person aufgenommen hatte die  BTC im Austausch gegen Geld aus Skrill suchte habe ich mit dieser Person einen Austaush vorgenommen. Ich ging fälschlicherweise davon aus, dass ich geschützt bin solange die Person mir das Geld zuerst übersendet. Dies geschah auch und funktionierte reibunglos. Ich habe über einen Zeitraum von 3 Tagen die 9000 Euro umgetauscht in 4 Transaktionen. Einen Tag später wurden die Geldzahlungen die ich erhalten und angenommen hatte von Skrill wieder rückgängig gemacht. Mein Tauschpartner war daraufhin nicht mehr zu erreichen. Ich vermute das er entweder selbst die Zahlungen wieder von Skrill hat abbrechen lassen und mich so betrogen hat oder die Zahlungen von einem gehackten Skrill account abgesendet wurden und Skrill diese Zahlungen dann selbstständig abgebrochen hat nachdem die Accountbesitzer dies bemerkten oder der Skrill Account mit einer gestohlenen Kreditkarte aufgeladen wurde. Ich habe vielleicht die Möglichkeit an die IP Adresse meines Tauschpartners zu gelangen. Wäre eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung möglich, bzw aussichtsreich? Falls  es sich um einen gehackten account handeln sollte und der eigentliche Täter nicht zu ermitteln ist, ist der eigentliche Accountbesitzer haftbar zu machen für den Schaden der mir entstanden ist? Sollte nicht auch Skrill als Zahlungsdienstleister haftbar gemacht werden können weil diese Transaktionen eines gehackten Accounts ermöglicht haben? Zu erwähnen wäre noch das mir der Name des Accountinhabers vorliegt, diesen sehe ich in der Transaktionshistorie.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2015)

Marco_93 schrieb:


> Ich habe vielleicht die Möglichkeit an die IP Adresse meines Tauschpartners zu gelangen. Wäre eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung möglich, bzw aussichtsreich?


Ich würde sagen daß das davon abhängt wo der Tauschpartner sitzt. Es gibt da Länder bei denen der Versuch der Inregressnahme ziemlich aussichtslos ist.



Marco_93 schrieb:


> Falls  es sich um einen gehackten account handeln sollte und der eigentliche Täter nicht zu ermitteln ist, ist der eigentliche Accountbesitzer haftbar zu machen für den Schaden der mir entstanden ist?


Nö, außer Du kannst ihm Verschulden nachweisen



Marco_93 schrieb:


> Sollte nicht auch Skrill als Zahlungsdienstleister haftbar gemacht werden können weil diese Transaktionen eines gehackten Accounts ermöglicht haben?


Das wäre ggf noch die aussichtsreichste Variante noch zu seinem Geld zu kommen. Aber auch hier müßtest Du ein Verschulden nachweisen


----------



## Marco_93 (29 Oktober 2015)

Kleines Update:

Ich habe gerade mit einer Anwältin gesprochen. Diese hat mir im ersten kostenlosen telefonischen Beratungsgespräch gesagt, dass selbst wenn der Account gehackt wurde, das Opfer des Hackings in der Beweispflicht ist das es nicht fahrlässig gehandelt hat und beweisen muss das das Opfer überhaupt gehackt wurde. Kann jemand dazu was sagen, irgendwelche Meinungen?


Gruß


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2015)

Leicht zu beweisen - aktueller Virenscanner drauf und Schluß ists mit schuldhaftem Verhalten bzw Fahrlässigkeit.
Durch die massiert auftretenden Fälle von Datenbankhacking bei Dienstleistern ist eben nicht mehr pauschal davon auszugehen daß der Fehler bei dem User passiert ist. Da müßten dann noch mehr Indizien dazukommen wie übereinstimmende IP-Nummern bei dieser und früheren Aktionen dieses Users.
Du vermutest eine Straftat, wo gehht  man da hin? 
Genau ...
... und das PRONTO!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Leicht zu beweisen - aktueller Virenscanner drauf und Schluß ists mit schuldhaftem Verhalten bzw Fahrlässigkeit.



Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten, in den Besitz von Zugangsdaten zu gelangen.

Ich würde das so sehen: Der schwarze Peter wurde durch den Finanzdienstleister an Dich durchgereicht und dahin gehört er auch zurück.

Wenn Du bisher nur vermutest, was bei Skrill passiert sein könnte, musst Du da Tatsachen schaffen.

Bei einer normalen Bank ist ein automatisierter Rückruf einer Überweisung nicht mehr möglich, sobald sie auf dem Konto des Empfängers wertgestellt ist. Dann geht das nur noch mit Zustimmung des Empfängers.

Skrill ist ein britisches Unternehmen, wirbt mit einer Zulassung der britischen Finanzaufsicht, scheint aber von der Bundesaufsicht keine Zulassung zu haben.

Ich würde deren AGB durchforsten und versuchen, sie darüber in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Wenn die mit besonderer Sicherheit werben, darf die nicht unter der eines normalen Bankkontos liegen - Das macht solche zwischengeschalteten Finanzdienstleister überflüssig.


----------

